# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  polyphasic accesible for everyone

## wana

i think that if someone sleeps from six to seven thirty he starts the night rem cycles i mean he gets a first rem period then when he would go back to sleep 2~2,5 Hours with the next rem period around the corner then that person would still be able to wake up at three am to be awake for one hour then (s)he would go back to sleep till six in the mornin' 
what are your thoughts on this first schedule ?
SECOND 7PM-8:30PM  10:30PM-1AM 2AM TO 6 IN THE MORNIN'
THIRD 8PM TO 11H 30 THEN TWO TO 5:59 IN THE MORNIN'
comment on which would be the best for everyday people who go to work school or even parenting .

----------


## Ev

To make this work, you'll have to completely eliminate caffeine from your life, and have a very good understanding of your sleep cycles.

----------


## wana

> good understanding of your sleep cycles.



the chart is almost sitable for everyone you know 
ive already seen that naps shorten your next rem period if taken around 1H 30 minutes

----------


## dark_grimmjow

These schedules do look much more reasonable than the other polyphasic setups i've seen. I would love to try it, but there is no way that it would work for me thanks to the rest of my family. They would keep me awake through the first part of each schedule. I would have to live by myself for this to work for me. I would like to hear if this works for anyone else.

----------

